# Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon: Premiumversand eine Zumutung?



## -Kerby- (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo PCGH-User,

evtl. könnte ja eine Diskussion darauß werden, aber grundsätzlich versuche ich erstmal Mitarbeiter von Amazon hier zu finden, falls möglich.

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Premiumversand. Ich nutze diesen Versandtyp und empfinde das als sehr hilfreich, da man weniger Wartezeit braucht und meist auch genau weiß,
wann das Paket da seien wird. Nun frage ich mich jedoch, wie den überhaupt ein solcher Premiumversand bei den Mitarbeitern von Amazon abläuft.

Muss das nicht eine sehr große Zumutung und Stressfaktor für die Verpacker sein?
Wie läuft solch ein Premiumversand ab in so einem Distributionszentrum?

Ich überlege, den Premiumversand nur noch bei wichtigen Angelegenheiten zu nutzen und auf Standardversand zu setzen, da ich
nicht möchte, dass die Arbeiter komplett gestresst werden müssen, nur weil ich den Wohlfühlfaktor dabei geniesse, da ich das als sehr hohen Stressfaktor empfinde
und ein Standardversand sogesehen kaum viel mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und evtl. lockerer für die Mitarbeiter ist.
Die Geduld dafür kann ich aufbringen, solch ein größerer Vorteil aus dem Premiumversand entspringt nun auch nicht, 
außer für den Fall das etwas zu einem bestimmten Tag dringend benötigt wird.

Wie denkt ihr? Was wisst ihr?

Würde mich über Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Diskussionen (auf sachlicher freundlicher Basis) freuen!

LG
Kerby


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Mitarbeiter bei Amazon mehr Stress hat als vorher. Die Paktete haben wahrscheinlich eine jeweils andere Priorität und werden demnach im Arbeitsablauf anders abgearbeitet.  

Stress haben (mMn) vielleicht die Paketdienstleister, denke aber auch nicht mehr als beim normalen Versand. Der Weg von A nach B dauert eben so lange wie er dauert. 

Das größte Problem ist hier in meinen Augen die Planung. 

Der Paketfahrer beginnt seine Schicht um XX:XXUhr, egal ob nun Express oder Standart 

Der ganze Bestellprozess wird schon auf die Minute genau angepasst sein. Der Verpacker wird eine feste Zeit haben, in der das Paket fertig sein muss, egal ob Express oder Standart.

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das Amazon den Bestellprozess sowieso gesplittet hat. Dürfte effizienter sein.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht betrifft es Waren bei denen "Versand durch Amazon" steht.

Da ich meist eh die billigsten bzw. gebrauchten Angebote der Marketplace-Händler kaufe denke ich dass ich nicht schuld bin dass sich einer totlatscht im Amazon Warenhaus.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2016)

Premium (wie auch SameDay) Versand werden lediglich durch eine andere Priorisierung umgesetzt. Der Mitarbeiter arbeitet dadurch nicht länger oder läuft längere Strecken.

Trotzdem ein netter Versuch.


----------



## Placebo (5. Juli 2016)

Ich habe als Ferienjob schonmal solche Pakete verpackt. Nicht Amazon, sondern Fackelmann, aber so groß wird der Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht sein. Ist eintönig, nicht toll bezahlt, einen entspannten Job würde ich es auch nicht nennen aber der Unterschied zwischen "Normal" und "Premium" ist der, wie weit oben deine Bestellung auf dem Papierstapel liegt. Das war jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. 
Stress gibt es immer dann, wenn zu wenig Mitarbeiter vorhanden sind. Das findet man eher im Hotline-/Service-Bereich (denn der macht ja nur indirekt Geld).


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Juli 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich habe als Ferienjob schonmal solche Pakete verpackt. Nicht Amazon, sondern Fackelmann, aber so groß wird der Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht sein. Ist eintönig, nicht toll bezahlt, einen entspannten Job würde ich es auch nicht nennen aber der Unterschied zwischen "Normal" und "Premium" ist der, wie weit oben deine Bestellung auf dem Papierstapel liegt. Das war jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
> Stress gibt es immer dann, wenn zu wenig Mitarbeiter vorhanden sind. Das findet man eher im Hotline-/Service-Bereich (denn der macht ja nur indirekt Geld).



Da würde mich doch mal eine Sache interessieren.
Wie sieht der Fall aus, wenn viele Premiumversand-Pakete raus müssen?
Nehmen wir mal an, es gibt Kunden, die den Premiumversand benutzen, um so schnell wie möglich einen Artikel zu erhalten, der ihnen wichtig ist.
Für mich könnte nun der Premiumversand nicht wichtig sein, da ich es sowieso nicht dringend brauche.

Könnte es dadurch passieren, dass Artikel, die evtl. wichtiger sind, dennoch später verschickt werden, weil sie nicht abgearbeitet werden konnten?
...oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle Pakete per Premiumversand auch am entsprechenden Tag noch versendet werden?

Ich frage mich da, ob die Kapazitäten überhaupt reichen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Würden die Kapazitäten nicht ausreichen, würde Amazon kein Blitzversand zu XY Artikel anbieten. Das ist reines "Produktionsmanagement".


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Kapazitäten nicht mehr reichen, werden mehr Leute eingestellt.
Gerade Leiharbeiter werden für sowas gerne genommen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kapazitäten nicht mehr reichen, werden mehr Leute eingestellt.
> Gerade Leiharbeiter werden für sowas gerne genommen.



Könnte natürlich passieren, dass der Paketdienst streikt und nichts geht, aber das ist eben das allgemeine unternehmerische Wagnis, damit muss man als Unternehmer rechnen


----------



## Hänschen (6. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte mir heute eine brauchbare Hornhautraspel kaufen und fand die Pedimouse als Amazon Werbebanner beim surfen.

Auf Amazon sah ich sie kostet 10 Euro und Versand durch Amazon, womöglich nochmal 3 Euro Versandkosten.
Daraufhin gegoogelt: etwa 10,50 inkl. Versand woanders per paypal bestellt.

Einen armen Warenhaus-Latscher gerettet und auch noch Geld gespart


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2016)

Wer es mal ganz genau wissen will: Amazon Besuchen – Amazon Besuchen

Ich war in Bad Hersfeld. Dort gibt es ausschließlich Kleidung und Schuhe. Deswegen läuft es dort im Ablauf etwas anders als in den anderen Lagerhäusern. Daher bietet sich Bad Hersfeld nicht unbedingt als Beispiel für den Rest an.

Die Prime-Bestellungen rutschen in der Abarbeitungsliste nur nach oben. Mehraufwand entsteht nicht.

Die Führung lohnt sich. Dauert etwa eine Stunde. Laufschuhe schwer zu empfehlen. Wer insbesondere die Mitarbeitersituation dort verstehen möchte, sollte früher kommen. Alleine die Masse an Aushängen in der Lobby ist für jeden Arbeitsrechtler, Gewerkschaftler und Mitarbeiter-Aktien-Spezialisten hoch interessant.


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Juli 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer es mal ganz genau wissen will: Amazon Besuchen – Amazon Besuchen
> 
> Ich war in Bad Hersfeld. Dort gibt es ausschließlich Kleidung und Schuhe. Deswegen läuft es dort im Ablauf etwas anders als in den anderen Lagerhäusern. Daher bietet sich Bad Hersfeld nicht unbedingt als Beispiel für den Rest an.
> 
> ...



Ouh, na da könnte ich mir doch glatt mal vorstellen solch einen Trip mit meiner Partnerin zu machen. Die ist ja sogar selber daran interessiert 

Danke für die Informationen! Das klingt doch mal interessant. Da kommt Graben am Ehesten in Frage.


----------



## Placebo (7. Juli 2016)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Könnte es dadurch passieren, dass Artikel, die evtl. wichtiger sind, dennoch später verschickt werden, weil sie nicht abgearbeitet werden konnten?
> ...oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle Pakete per Premiumversand auch am entsprechenden Tag noch versendet werden?
> 
> Ich frage mich da, ob die Kapazitäten überhaupt reichen.



(Wie gesagt, ich habe nie bei Amazon selbst gearbeitet)
Normalerweise ist es so, dass du als Premiumkunde nicht auf Platz 1 in der Prioritätenliste bist. Das sind eher Großkunden, mit denen du eine bestimmte Quote per Vertrag vereinbart hast (z.B. 85% der Ware muss in 3 Tagen geliefert werden, ansonsten zahlst du jeden Monat, bei dem du es nicht einhältst, ein paar tausend Euro Strafe an die Firma).

Du wirst als normaler Premiumkunde so lange zurück gestellt, bis diese abgearbeitet sind. Danach kommst du dran und dann die normalen Kunden. Für stressige Zeiten (Weihnachten, Black Friday etc.) werden im Voraus mehr Mitarbeiter eingeplant, z.B. Zeitarbeiter. Im Idealfall, es kann auch sein, dass andere Abteilungen gerade weniger zu tun haben oder dass die Mitarbeiter wirklich Überstunden ohne Ende manchen müssen. Oder alles zusammen. wie das geregelt wird, liegt aber an der Firma an sich, da habe ich keinen Einblick. Kann sein, dass im Sommer so wenig los ist, dass die Überstunden wieder weg kommen oder dass die Mitarbeiter keine Wahl haben, als es sich ausbezahlen zu lassen. Gibt hier viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juli 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir heute eine brauchbare Hornhautraspel kaufen und fand die Pedimouse als Amazon Werbebanner beim surfen.
> 
> Auf Amazon sah ich sie kostet 10 Euro und Versand durch Amazon, womöglich nochmal 3 Euro Versandkosten.
> Daraufhin gegoogelt: etwa 10,50 inkl. Versand woanders per paypal bestellt.
> ...



Klar logisch weil andere Versandhäuser natürlich ganz tolle Arbeitsbedingungen verglichen  mit Amazon haben...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2016)

Viele Kommissionierer/Lagerarbeiter wären froh, wenn sie auch nur annähernd an den (Anfangs-)Stundenlohn von Amazonarbeitern rankämen und nicht bei 8,50€/Stunde rumkrebsen müssten. Und auch das erst seit Einführung des Mindestlohns.

Ist sicherlich nicht alles toll bei Amazon und den Druck, den sie auf ihre Marketplace-Anbieter ausüben, die Bedingungen für dort angebotene Artikel, sowie die Praktik, die lohnenden Artikel dann selbst ins Sortiment aufzunehmen vielleicht auch nicht das, was man unter einer fairen Geschäftsbedingung versteht, aber die Angestellten sind weit entfernt vom Sklaventum, finde ich.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Juli 2016)

Hast du dir das so vorgestellt, dass die Arbeiter, bei Premiumpaketen, doppelt so schnell laufen und packen müssen  ?

Wie die Weihnachtselfen...
Die Arbeiter werden immer gleich ausgenommen.
hat sich bisschen was getan aber die ganzen Hilfskräfte zur Weihnachtszeit können da was erzählen...
Amazon im speziellen, kann durch das sehr gut ausgebaute Lagersystem, sehr schnell versenden.

Da spielen die vielen Großlager rein (das Produkt ist im Idealfall im Großlager deiner Region vorhanden - kurzer Versandweg) und bei Express- und Premiumversand natürlich auch die Priorisierung im Versandablauf für dein Paket.

Das geht dann bei DHL und co weiter...Expresslieferungen werden besser positioniert.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt. Man sollte die Möglichkeit ergreifen und die Führung mitmachen. Sämtliche Betriebsvereinbarungen liegen dort offen in der Lobby aus. Dort stehen alle Zusatzleistungen drin, die man speziell in den Kalenderwochen vor Weihnachten abkassieren kann. 

Man muss aber auch klar sagen, dass dieses chaotische Lagersystem, das nur noch mit eingebauten Navi funktioniert, ein ordentliches Potenzial bildet die Mitarbeiter und ihre Wege/Aktionen zu dokumentieren. Amazon kann dir genau sagen wer wie viel wirklich an Ware gepickt hat. Wurde auch klar auf Nachfrage kommuniziert, dass bei Mitarbeitern die deutlich unter dem Schnitt sind zu einem Gespräch eingeladen werden und nachgefragt wird, woran es liegt (persönliche Probleme etc.).

Speziell die Picker (die Leute, die die Ware aus den Regalen sammeln), kann man sehr genau verfolgen inkl. Laufwege.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch klar sagen, dass dieses chaotische Lagersystem, das nur noch mit eingebauten Navi funktioniert, ein ordentliches Potenzial bildet die Mitarbeiter und ihre Wege/Aktionen zu dokumentieren.



Wobei das ja jetzt nichts Amazon-Exklusive ist. 

Das bei solchen Arbeiten die benötigte Zeit der Mitarbeiter gemessen wird ist ja nichts neues. Der Unternehmer will ja maximale Effizienz.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Juli 2016)

Eben. Außerdem lassen sich nur so auch Optimierungen entdecken (Laufwege optimieren zB) Das ist aber eigentlich in keinem Job etwas Außergewöhnliches.


----------

